# New Backs



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally got some backs for My wheeler and put them on today il need some 1" spacers for the front they rub My tyrods bt other than that they're good. If I could figure out how to put a pic on here il post one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/62-forum-help/7025-how-post-pictures.html

^^^^ :bigok:


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried postn a pic bt I don't think it worked. But its posted in the gallery if anyone wants to look at them I cant wait to try em out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I fixed it for you. next time just right click on the photo and click "copy img url"


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## bson518 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Polaris425 I appreciate that


----------

